# My Story...



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

...well part of it anyway...

I wish I could explain how I believe depression and negativity can play such a huge part in preventing you from losing weight. I have considered myself âheavyâ or somewhat over-weight for all of my life. I mean, when youâre in grade school and your mom would have to go to âThe Huskyâ section of the boys clothes, and then take the pants home and hem up the legs about 4â that pretty much sums it up I guess. So since I had been heavy all of my life, I really donât think the over-weight leads to depression or negativity, but the other way around I just donât see how the pounds will ever come off. 
Itâs not a question of remembering to pop diet pills every day, or counting calories, or limiting the foods you eat, or even picking out certain food groups to avoid or even forcing yourself to workout. All of these diet plans lack the âother ingredientsâ that I fell are critical to weight-loss. Timing or being in âThe right frame of mindâ having the positive mental attitude I think it the true key to start losing the extra pounds. Then comes THE HEART, the determination, the will-power to stick with whatever game plan you set out to do. 
As I said, I had always been over-weight even growing up as a kid, but when the depression set in from not getting a job I really wanted and knew I was perfect for, (because someone else had used political favors to get the position) I actually became so depressed, that I contemplated suicide. (And that is a bug of a whole nuther attitude.) It starts as just a tiny seed in the recesses of your mind, a thought in passing. Then starts to grow until it occupies your entire day including your waking thoughts. And just like everyone else with mental depression/stability issues you either: seek help and find it, seek help and donât find it, donât seek help and end it all, or donât seek help and wind up at some point crawling your way back to a life that from this point further, you will never drop down to that pathetic stage of life again. (All over a stupid job? ..never again) So as you lose the depression and negative outlook on life, you find new focus, maybe a new direction, let go of the past, the problems focus on the good things in your life. (no matter how small or how few) 
Now with the right positive mental attitude, and will-power you can pick whatever game plan of attack you want to lose the weight and Iâm thinking you will see some change in your life. For me I picked the 3 Day Diet, (as I mentioned on here a while back) Maybe its not for everyone but no plan is, you need to find what works for you and stick with it, with your new determination= HEART. I lost at some point over 65 pounds and actually stopped counting, Iâm now into 36â pants down from 48â After I lost the weight, my mental attitude and outlook grew even more positive. In sharing some of my farming mishap stories on Beginning Farmers.org Taylor Reid thought they were so funny he offered to hook me up with a publisher, and that has led to my first book being published by www.knuckledownpress.com about a collection of my farming adventures and mishaps of a military brat gone beginning farmer. And then just yesterday, I found out that I got a promotion for a new job that now I will be managing my own historic site in Vandalia, IL. 
So if youâre sitting there feeling pretty much the way I once did, youâve got some choices to make, think about them for a while. And if you want to take a break and have a laugh go read my new book: http://www.amazon.com/So-We-Bought-...?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1321544544&sr=1-3


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

BEAUTIFUL! it is nearly three in the morning, I am at work, munching on cut up chunks of SPAM. At first I thought you were going to commit suicide, but then as I got futher down in reading, it seemed your life got on track, so I am relieved! I have always wanted to write a book, mostly westerns, but have yet to finish one, though I have started several. I have not given up yet and still see me doing it in the future, as I am always thinking of ideas for the story line. As my signature statement says, "LIFE IS WHAT YOU MAKE OF IT", I am a person whose glass is HALF FULL, not HALF EMPTY. My time is spent on woodworking right now and on the remodeling of my house, along with work. I am stuck at 200 pounds, size 40 pants, and yes I want to loose down to the 36 size area. Will I make it, I don't know, but I always think on the POSITIVE side that I will. I don't sweat it though, I will get there when I get there. I am more inspired by anyone who writes a book, though I think weight loss is running right up there also. I commend you on both of your acheivements. Yes, I will read you book. Suicide it something I have always thought of that will HURT phyically and I don't like HURT! I don't care who you are or how low your life has gotten, you are WORTH something to someone, if not just YOURSELF! I am glad you stayed with the living, for if you had not, I would not have been able to read your book. Thanks for your story, now I am wide awake!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Totally off topic but isn't Vandalia a bit of a drive?

Should be able to lose some more weight when you can't stop for those peanut butter hot fudge malts. Had one once and I am glad I didn't have to drive by each day...I would have gained a ton.

Glad you are on the up swing pal!


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

@Hintonlady... hahaha yes, those are good..! 

thanks for the positive thoughts...! 

48 miles from door to door..


----------

